# Touren ab Niedernhausen/Platte/Ehlhalten/Eppstein



## Tiefdruck1 (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es mal wieder: Ich fahre immer wieder am WE 2,5 - 4,5 stündige MTB-Touren in besagtem Gebiet und würde mich über Mitbiker freuen. Bergab geht es jeden Meter auf Trails und berghoch fahre ich nicht zu langsam, aber auch kein Renntempo. Fahre ein AM mit 150 mm und kenne mich in der Region bestens aus. Rennrad fahre ich übrigens auch - meist so 60-80km von Ndh Richtung Tsst./Aarbergen.

Also - bei Interesse immer wieder hier reinschauen und melden/posten.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

Die Schiersteiner Brücke hat ja wieder auf, das ist schon mal gut, ich komme gerne mal mit. Aber bitte nicht 2 Stunden vorher fragen ob jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, das solltest Du schon langfristig ein paar Tage vorher ankündigen und dann nur noch vom eventuell schlechten Wetter abhängig machen ob es ausfällt. Danke. 

Jetzt am WE z.B. wäre es bei mir passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2015)

Ok. Sehr gut. Morgen 11 uhr? Du wirst ein trailparadies kennen lernen. Schlage durchaus 4 Stunden Nettofahrzeit vor


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

ich sag mal ja, kommt aber darauf an wo wir starten um 11 Uhr ? und ich bringe noch nen kumpel mit.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

wenn wir an der platte starten können wir mit dem bike anfahren, ansonsten kommen wir mit dem auto


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2015)

Platte wäre ok wenn ihr gern die Autofahrt vermeiden wollt. Allerdings verpasst ihr auf dem Rückweg eine tolle Abfahrt nach niedernhausen.
also: entweder 11:00 Ndh Rathaus Parkplatz oder 11.45 Platte. Darfst du aussuchen. 
Fahre ein schwarzes Slide und bin sehr groß. 
Gruss Heiko


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

Können wir auch 11 Uhr Platte machen ? Sonst wird es zeitlich etwas zu eng weil ich um 17.30 wieder Zuhause sein muß da ich Abends  noch weggehe (Platz gebucht).


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

Oben auf der Platte wo die Pommes und Würstchenbude aus Holz steht.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2015)

Ok 11. 
Wenn es ganz schlecht läuft bin ich max 10 Minuten zu spät.
Bis morgen


----------



## filiale (17. April 2015)

Prima, so soll es sein, dann bis um 11 auf der Platte


----------



## filiale (18. April 2015)

Klasse Tour, Danke an den Tourguide, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hat riesig Spaß gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. April 2015)

Freut mich. Schick doch mal deine emailadr. Habe da ja noch ein paar links und gpx.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Mai 2015)

Also ich morgen / Sa. nachmittag was längeres. Vielleicht auch mit Autoanreise (Stromberg oder Donnersberg/Westpfalz).
Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2015)

Ich kann Morgen verletzungsbedingt nicht, frage aber mal beim anderen nach...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Mai 2015)

OK. Was ernstes?
Bin heute nami noch RR 60 km mit 900 hömes und 29,5er Schnitt gefahren. Aber bis morgen sollt ich mich erholt haben.
Bin auch bereit Richtung Hunsrück Bad Kreuznach zu fahren.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2015)

So, gerade Rückruf bekommen, wird nix mit ihm, aber Grüße darf ich ausrichten.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Mai 2015)

OK dann fahr ich entweder allein nach Stromberg oder hier die Kicker-Strecke ins Nerotal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (6. Mai 2015)

Will morgen mein neu gebautes Bike Probe fahren. Ich rechne nicht mit großen Servicepausen...
Starte so gegen 16 Uhr ab Nerotal. Forstautobahnen hoch Trails runter. bis max 1000hm. Jemand dabei? Bin, was die Tour angeht flexibel.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (5. Juni 2015)

Also ich mache am Sonntag was längeres. Entweder hier in der Region oder mit Autoanreise (Pfalz oder Stromberg). Jemand dabei?


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2015)

Bin noch unentschlossen wegen sonntag.samstag ist pause.
Biste den trails in Lambrecht gefolgt ?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (6. Juni 2015)

Nein - bin dann doch RR gefahren.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. Juni 2015)

Biete für Sonntag Traum-Trail-Tour rund um den Feldberg für relativ Konditionsstarke.


----------



## filiale (26. Juni 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> für relativ Konditionsstarke.



Was sind denn die geplanten Km und Hm ?


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2015)

hat sich erledigt, bei dem Siffwetter ist alles patsch naß, das wird mir zu schlammig aufm Feldberg, ich fahre Morgen bei TalTotal von Bingen nach Koblenz und zurück, da gibts unterwegs noch eine Vollverpflegung dazu


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. Juni 2015)

Da hast Du mittlerweile Recht, da hier gerade eben nochmal gewaltig Regen runter ist. Der von heute nacht wär noch gegangen, da dort ordentlich Gefälle und nadelbodig ist. Habe gigantisch lange Trails entdeckt, sodass ich momentan auf Feldberg stehe. Hatte 5 Stunden vor.
Fahre dann halt Rennrad. Tal total könnte für sportliches Tempo zu voll sein, weil bestimmt die ganzen E-motorisierten Silver Ager anrollen...


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2015)

mit nem Schnitt von 22-25 ist das doch alles kein Problem, gut für GA1 Training mit Vollpension, muß ja nicht immer sportlich sein...


----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2015)

Man merkt schon dass man sich im Canyon Land befindet wenn man Richtung Ko fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (30. Juni 2015)

War doch biken am Feldberg. Untergrund war super, Wetter auch. Aber der Forst hat 200-400€-Knollen verteilt.


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2015)

Hä ? Hast Du auch gezahlt ? Dann wars nen teurer tripp


----------



## Svenos (1. Juli 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> War doch biken am Feldberg. Untergrund war super, Wetter auch. Aber der Forst hat 200-400€-Knollen verteilt.


Was war das Vergehen und wo genau?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Juli 2015)

Schaut bei "Nachrichten im Taunus". Da gibts mittlerweile Dutzende Einträge zum Thema. Das war ein Großkampftag des Forstes mit der Ankündigung ständiger Wiederholungen.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2015)

Hast Du jetzt gezahlt oder nur gelesen ? Ich finde nix mit google.


----------



## nice84 (1. Juli 2015)

Hier stehts geschrieben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachrichten-fuer-mountainbiker-im-taunus.452286/page-44


----------



## lokalhorst (20. August 2015)

Wir fahren morgen die Trails am SK und rund um die Platte. Starten so gegen 9:00 Uhr in Nerotal. Sind ca 3 Stunden und knapp 1000hm unterwegs. Eher traillastig

Horst


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. August 2015)

Morgen ist Freitag. Da könnte ich erst gegen abend. Samstag fahre ich wahrsch nach Stromberg. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (2. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Samstag werde ich 4-5 Stunden fahren. Diesmal nicht zu schnell sondern einfach den tollen Tag genießen.  Runter natürlich nur Trails. Jemand dabei ab 1030? Ab Ndh Rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

